# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İki ülke daha İsrail'le ilişkileri askıya aldı

## bozok

*İki ülke daha İsrail'le ilişkileri askıya aldı*


*16 Ocak 2009 / HüRRİYET*


*Arap Birliği ülkeleri bugün Katar'da İsrail'in Gazze saldırısını görüşmek üzere toplandı. Arap televizyonu El Cezire, Katar ve Moritanya'nın İsrail ile ilişkilerini askıya aldığını açıkladı. Daha önce de Venezuela ve Bolivya, İsrail'le ilişkileri kesmişti.*

İsrail'in Gazze şeridi'ne yönelik saldırılarının ele alınacağı toplantı Katar'ın başkenti Doha'da başladı.

*TOPLANTIYA MEşAL DAMGASI*
*"Olağanüstü Gazze Zirvesi"* adıyla düzenlenen toplantıya, Hamas lideri Halid Meşal ile İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad'ın katılımı damgasını vurdu.

Toplantıda, İslam Konferansı Teşkilatı (İKT) dönem başkanlığını yapan Senegal'in Devlet Başkanı Abdulaye Wade'nin yanı sıra Türkiye adına katılan Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek ile Endonezya temsilcileri gözlemciler arasında yer alıyor.

Katar'ın başkenti Doha'daki büyük bir oteldeki toplantıya, Arap Birliği üyesi ülkelerden lider ya da temsilciler katılırken, salonda, bazı Arap ülkelerinin boş sandalyeleri dikkatleri çekiyor.

*TOPLANTIYA ABBAS KATILMIYOR* 

**

Suriye Devlet Başkanı Beşşar Esad'ın da katıldığı toplantıya, Filistin Devlet Başkanı Mahmud Abbas ise katılmadı.

İslami Cihad liderlerinden Ramazan şallah da toplantıya gözlemci olarak davet edilenlerden biri.

...

----------

